

Website Performance Optimization Course by Google - tilt


======
webmaven
This looks like the course:
[https://www.udacity.com/course/ud884](https://www.udacity.com/course/ud884)

Blog post announcement: [http://blog.udacity.com/2014/06/new-mini-course-
website-perf...](http://blog.udacity.com/2014/06/new-mini-course-website-
performance.html)

But it looks like this was made available in June.

